# Another Snowbird "Incident"



## fubar57 (Aug 2, 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/snowbird-incident-fort-st-john-1.6539211


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2022)

Let's get new planes while pretty boy is in spending mode.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Let's get new planes while pretty boy is in spending mode.


You been smoking what Justins's been tokin?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

The RCAF's Hawks would look nice in that colour scheme...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2022)

Investigators reveal cause of Canadian Forces Snowbirds jet crash


The Royal Canadian Air Force says an improperly assembled oil filter led to the crash of a Snowbirds jet in northern British Columbia last month. The Department of National Defence announced the finding on Wednesday as it lifted the operational pause that was put on all Snowbirds flights...




vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2022)

Oops !!


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 22, 2022)

Reminds me of an issue that developed when someone in the purchasing department changed the oil filters we were using on our DC10's. We had always received filters with O-rings installed in them, and a separate O-ring for the cover. They started ordering the Filters that did not have the O-rings installed, and purchased the O-rings separately. That saved around $2USD's per filter. 
But nobody updated the Procedures to specifically say "Install upper O-Ring" and the mechanic's doing the work missed that the O-Ring was not installed. This led to at least 2 returns due to oil loss after take off, but no accidents or injuries. On the JT-9's they would not leak oil without the oil rings until almost take off power (high oil pressure ) was reached. Thus they passed the leak check on the ramp at idle power. Also the filters without the O-Rings carried the same company P/N as the ones with them just to add to the confusion. 
Granted the people doing the work should have caught it. But we were lucky and all it caused was some flight disruptions for our customers. But you can see how easy it is for little things to turn ugly very fast. After that when ordering filters for my crews I always double checked for O-Rings, even on the pre kitted parts. And the different condition filters received a different Company P/N.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

